# Ban Cycle Helmets?



## phaedrus (25 Aug 2009)

I considered this to be thought-provoking, if extreme.

http://adrianshort.co.uk/2009/08/24/456/


----------



## magnatom (25 Aug 2009)

That's actually very well written.


----------



## Perfect Virgo (25 Aug 2009)

A very humorous, if somewhat radical, look at the modern cycling world. Although "tongue in cheek," he makes some sharp observations and provides food for thought.


----------



## marinyork (25 Aug 2009)

What's a green inker?


----------



## MacB (25 Aug 2009)

User1314 said:


> Thought it was funny.
> 
> Hehehe.
> 
> Good rollicking read.



yep, good read and can be applied to so many things, the marketing folks really want us to believe that all the gear makes a huge difference. I know for a fact that no amount of gear would ever make up for my lack of talent versus anyone with a modicum of talent


----------



## Archie_tect (25 Aug 2009)

Very compelling- don't think we need to negatively compartmentalise him or his views. 

We don't need to agree with everything he says but his insight into the invasiveness of 'marketing' and government into aspects of life that we take for granted is excellent.

Thanks Jim- good article.


----------



## colinr (25 Aug 2009)

I have nearly everything he lists, I feel so used! And my lock _does_ cost more than my first bike


----------



## byegad (25 Aug 2009)

Bang on target!


----------



## 661-Pete (25 Aug 2009)

Excellent stuff!  Green ink brigade? Whatever that means - not a bit of it! This guy is making a point and I get it!

One thing he left out (perhaps he ran out of steam) but I'll happily (well not really) throw it in the pot: compatibility. Make sure bike bits from one manufacturer will _never_ fit bits from another ... fit your bike with Campag - you're locked into Campag for the rest of your life!

But not all things about bikes have rocketed in price, over the years. Some components are actually cheaper, in real terms, than they were 30 years ago. I remember scraping to buy my first cotterless (taper) chainset in the '70s, about £13 it cost me (at least I got the B/B thrown in). That would be about £100 in today's money: nowadays you can get reasonable low-cost chainsets for £30 and up, and BB's for another £10 maybe. Complete bikes? Well I bought my hand-built 531 road/tourer for just over £100, that would be £800-900 after inflation. About the same as a reasonable entry-level road bike or tourer now.

But of course, there were no helmets to buy in those days - or shades - or lycra - or SPD/shoes (you could get shoe plates - and a hair net if you were a racer - that was about it).


----------



## Davidc (25 Aug 2009)

Well written, clever, and he makes a legitimate point. Doesn't mention the torsional injuries issue though.

I don't agree with everything he says, but certainly with quite a bit, and with the underlying message.

My main injury risk if I don't wear a helmet is from Mrs DC. The reasons are in there!

661-Pete has a point about prices. My first tourer was 33 guineas new in 1967. According to the RPI tables that's about £460 now. That would have bought a roughly equivalent one last year, but not this year.


----------



## Davidc (25 Aug 2009)

661-Pete said:


> But of course, there were no helmets to buy in those days - or shades - or lycra - or SPD/shoes (you could get shoe plates - and a hair net if you were a racer - that was about it).



Did you ever buy a pair of cycling shoes then?

The first ones I tried were leather, with hard leather for the part over the pedal. Comfortable - no pressure points from the pedal parts, but *lethal* when you stepped off the bike, and even worse in the wet.

Next pair were even and a ridge to lock with the toe clipworse - they had metal plates on the front of the sole. and a ridge to lock your foot into the toe clip help stop your foot slipping out of the toe clip.

Both were Italian.


----------



## yenrod (26 Aug 2009)

Ban helmets - not really !


----------



## Bollo (26 Aug 2009)

Where can I buy that article?


----------



## 661-Pete (26 Aug 2009)

Davidc said:


> Did you ever buy a pair of cycling shoes then?
> 
> The first ones I tried were leather, with hard leather for the part over the pedal. Comfortable - no pressure points from the pedal parts, but *lethal* when you stepped off the bike, and even worse in the wet.


I did - and yes they were Italian! I remember having difficulty finding my size (10/11) - do all Italians have small feet?

Yes they were just as you describe - utterly hopeless for walking in, so I often carried a pair of trainers to change into! And I fitted shoe plates which were a good precursor to modern cleats - but beware of having the straps too tight! As I recall, you fitted them by driving nails straight into the sole leather, having first put the shoe on a cobbler's last (and hoping that all the points were properly bent back inside ).

These shoes last had an outing as recently as 2006 when I turned up to a London CM in them - but they fell apart on the ride and I had to beg some gaffer tape from another cyclist as an extempore repair. Some forummers on here or other forums, were there and may recall the scene...


----------



## Mac66 (30 Aug 2009)

According to the link, that makes our very own Keith Oates a green inker for overuse of exclamation marks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Aug 2009)

it's a nice idea to tag an essay on, but his argument is dreadful. Why stuff two thirds of the piece with a conspiracy theory, when it would be far more elegant to simply consider the thing in its own terms. It either does what it says on the packet, or it doesn't. The fake Viagra you (well, not you, obviously, but some of the more challenged specimens on P+L) buy on the internet won't give you an everlasting stiffy. He might have simply claimed that the helmet won't protect you in an accident, and that, in consequence, the vendors are shysters, and the goods should be taken off the shelves.

(for what it's worth I've given up wearing a helmet despite having been saved serious injury by my MET Bad Boy)


----------



## 661-Pete (1 Sep 2009)

The 'conspiracy theory' bit was meant to be as tongue-in-cheek as the rest of the article. At least, that's how I read it.


----------



## Tony (2 Sep 2009)

661-Pete said:


> I did - and yes they were Italian! I remember having difficulty finding my size (10/11) - do all Italians have small feet?
> 
> Yes they were just as you describe - utterly hopeless for walking in, so I often carried a pair of trainers to change into! And I fitted shoe plates which were a good precursor to modern cleats - but beware of having the straps too tight! As I recall, you fitted them by driving nails straight into the sole leather, having first put the shoe on a cobbler's last (and hoping that all the points were properly bent back inside ).
> 
> These shoes last had an outing as recently as 2006 when I turned up to a London CM in them - but they fell apart on the ride and I had to beg some gaffer tape from another cyclist as an extempore repair. Some forummers on here or other forums, were there and may recall the scene...


I remember looking for the tape for you, Pete!


----------



## hobo (3 Sep 2009)

He's hit the nail on the head with that one.
Come on people wake up!


----------



## sadjack (4 Sep 2009)

Cracking article. Thanks for the link.


----------



## very-near (19 Sep 2009)

User said:


> Green Ink Brigade



Facking hell. Spindrift is a Green inker - His condition has a name


----------

